# 20 long



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey everyone I wasn't sure where to post this so I decided to post it in the lounge since everyone looks here and it's such a absurd question. If you had a 20 gallon long tank and could put anything in it for a day what would it be? The thing is the fish can stay in there as long as it is healthy in that tank i.e. no stunting and able to turn around. Water changes are no problem so how much waste the fish makes is not a issue either. It can be freshwater, saltwater or brackish. The only restriction is it has to be able to live for one day in that tank. If it is a species that grows larger like a peacock bass or something then there is a larger tank available for it when it outgrows the 20 gallon tank. Anything goes so be creative.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Great. White. Shark.

/end thread


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

A great white shark can be 5 feet at birth so i doubt that fits in a 20 long.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

fresh water barracuda


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

what the sh*t?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

AS fan said:


> A great white shark can be 5 feet at birth so i doubt that fits in a 20 long.


you could get a pygmy great white shark


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

exodon paradoxus


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

It could be a bonsai great baby great white like bonsai kitty......


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

C0Rey said:


> what the sh*t?


i vote coreys idea a toilet trout haha i have to throw a stupid comment in i could not help it


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Thank you everyone who gave a legit comment.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

electric blue crayfish for something different


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ice and a case of beer.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

mmm beer


----------



## Big-Kev (Mar 29, 2008)

A juvenile- Japanese Dragon Moray or Hawiian Dragon Moray.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

chili red asian arowana


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

lol that red arowana is gonna be hard to find lol


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

volitans lionfish


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I absolutely have no clue what your asking???


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

lol sorry im just basically asking for a wild suggestion of a fish that would fit in a 20 gallon long tank for atleast one day.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

AS fan said:


> lol sorry im just basically asking for a wild suggestion of a fish that would fit in a 20 gallon long tank for atleast one day.


why?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

White Rino Clones ripening to perfection...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

moved to non-p general.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Why 1 day?
Your not making sense?
Only 1 day b/c you are going to move it after 1 day?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> Why 1 day?
> Your not making sense?
> Only 1 day b/c you are going to move it after 1 day?


one day because i wanted a suggestion like a peacock bass that grows large but that you can find at like 2 inches and is still ok in a 20 gallon for some period of time. It was just a fun idea that popped in my head is all not that I will actually do it. But if I do hear a idea i really like i will try it out. If I do something crazy like the peacock bass then yes I do have a larger tank to put it in when it outgrows the 20.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> ice and a case of beer.


x2


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

oct02 would do great in a 20 long for about 3 4 years


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

theres a lot you could fit in a 20 long but im thinking realistic. why buy a fish for a day for a tank? how about thinking totally different and having a planted 20? you could make a beautiful tank out of it that way.

otherwise theres tons of fish that would house well in there, just gotta do your homework first


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> theres a lot you could fit in a 20 long but im thinking realistic. why buy a fish for a day for a tank? how about thinking totally different and having a planted 20? you could make a beautiful tank out of it that way.
> 
> otherwise theres tons of fish that would house well in there, just gotta do your homework first


Thanks I agree but thats why I had it posted in the lounge originally because it wasn't a very realistic question. On a side note I did get the cracked 20 long fixed and decided to put some convicts in it so we will see how that goes.


----------

